# cincinnati morels



## louiekazooie

discuss morel findings with people from cincinnati area


----------



## louiekazooie

does anyone think the rain today will bring another flush of shroomies or is the season over now. i went out yesterday and found nothing. would love to hear some opinions from the pros


----------



## fishingmandan22

I'm no pro but I do believe that what is up will be what's up, maybe a few would come up with rain but most have come up already.


----------



## shrooner

Hey louiekazooie if you had Rain today you should get another Flush of Shrooms Just look at the Kentucky Board There finding the Big Yellows Now and OH is always a week behind KY esp if you guys got a Good Rain I'm in Pike County OH and I'm still Finding New Blacks, Half Free (Peckerheads) and Some of the BIGGGGGG Yellows like the 2litter Coke Bottols so there there of will be I just wish we had Rain. But they are calling for it Possible tomorrow, Hope this Helps You Oh and I have seen New Morels Come up as Late as June in S. Ohio. JIM


----------



## toad1878

I agree with Shrooner. We were out on Saturday and found several medium sized yellows. We left a few babies that looked they had just popped. I'm pretty sure this rain will help pop some more. Boss, I'm feeling sick....lol


----------



## bugeyedbabe

Just moved maineville. I want to give mushroom hunting a try. Any suggestions where to look close? Any help appreciated! From reading on the Internet there is so many different places to find them but yet I can't find any.


----------



## fishingmandan22

I have never looked in Maineville. I know there is a dog park there and I have thought of trying there. Not sure how much woods but sometimes it only takes a little strip of woods to produce morels. look around ash, elm, sycamore and creek bottoms. dead or dying trees.


----------



## oldshroomer

Well Old timbuktu has finally struck gold in franklin county! I’ve found 20 here 10 there, twos and threes in places, but first time for the mother load!! 85 one day and 65 today! both finds all under one tree. The shroom gods have finally smiled on me!! more to the truth is I’ve paid my dues in miles of walking and it’s paid off. total for me at nearly 200 for the season.
All found around dying elms. in densely covered areas, where undergrowth is limited by the thick cover of briars and tree cover. the soil is richly black and elms are in the early stages of dying. just starting to slip their bark. on inclined ground near streams where humidity is higher from near by streams. Seasons done here in central Ohio. You’ll still found them up and with the rain they’ll still be fresh, but they’re quickly starting to dry out and rot if not found soon! the big find from today had many that were 5, 6 days old, some 7 to 10 days and older, but NONE were so far gone that they weren’t worth picking!! Gotta catch em soon though…good to hear from you all!! check you next season!!


----------



## Chipdipchris2

Anyone still finding morels in or near Cincinnati?


----------

